
Americans Receive Mystery Seeds in the Mail, Mostly from China - jelliclesfarm
https://www.wsj.com/articles/agriculture-department-states-investigate-foreign-seed-packages-11595901682
======
TomMarius
I always thought this has to be cover for people sending drugs - it would be
dumb to send dozens of packages all full of drugs, instead it would be wise to
send many packages all over the world and have only a small handful of them
with drugs.

~~~
verdverm
It's actually about verified buyers and running scams on Amazon marketplace.

